# Anyone in Georgia?



## SoapJunkie (Apr 15, 2010)

I am new-ish to the area and was wondering if there were any local suppliers of EOs/FOs, carrier oils, lye, etc.  I'd like to shop local as much as possible.

Thanks!


----------



## jyvette930 (May 4, 2010)

I'm not new to the area but, I don't know of anywhere to purchase these items. I would also like to buy local when I can.

Thanks!


----------



## KigerKat (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm in the Atlanta area, and I'll order from Soap Goods a lot.  Their selection varies, but they've improved a lot since I found them a year ago and have added more to their inventory.

They don't have a retail store, but you can pick up your order and save some money.  Their office isn't in the best neighborhood, but it's close and I like to save on shipping when I can!


----------



## rubyslippers (Oct 31, 2010)

There is also a place in Lawrenceville, GA called Bayousome that has a very limited supply of fragrance oils.  I've never purchased from them; just have their site bookmarked to check out their inventory of containers.  Also, don't know if they have a storefront or are an internet only supplier (that is a common thing among many suppliers).

An one listed in Georgia is Tony's Fragrance Oils (which is Southern Garden Scents.  Can't vouch for service or products; never ordered from it but maybe in your vicinity.


----------

